# What does this behavior mean?



## Pookadoodis (Oct 1, 2012)

My 7 girls are now about 7 weeks old now. They usually move away from me when I go into their domain.....which is a detached garage that I keep closed. Their coop is in there, they sleep in it.....it's nice. I'm comfortable with this arrangement and they are not ready to go outside yet.

After I'm in the garage & start straightening up, sweeping, picking up poop, spreading straw, giving crumble, refreshing the water, etc....they become more relaxed & follow me around. The Queen Bee of the group is fascinated with the broom, almost hypnotized by it.LOL
But, one or two of the girls will jump at me. They jump up about two feet off the floor, right in front of me, like they're jumping AT me....it reminds me of aggressive cock behavior. _Surely they're not being aggressive towards me???_
It's OK if they are. I just reach down & pick them up...sometimes I have to chase them down....and I give them a cuddle & kisses. They are going to get loved on if they like it or not.
What do you think it means???


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Chickens sometimes will jump on you to perch on you cause they like you. Mine do that. Mine are seven months old now. I picked mine up ever day and hug and snuggle them. I just bend over and pick o e up at random. They don't run away or even after I put them back down they still don't run a way. I think it's cool when they perch on me. I joke, "who needs a parrot!" LOL!


----------



## nzpouter (Sep 7, 2012)

it means "mum, feed us"... just like chicks jumped and grabbed food from the hen's beak.


----------



## Pookadoodis (Oct 1, 2012)

Good, I was hoping it was more of a friendly gesture.LOL I almost always have something in my hand for them to eat....dandelions, a squash, pumpkin, oatmeal, bugs.....maybe that has something to do with it. They perch on everything, me included. If I sit in the middle of them in a chair, they will perch on me or on the rungs or back of the chair. They'll perch in my hand when the atmosphere is calm.....when they're full & happy. Lately, it's been really windy here, in Kansas, and even tho they are inside I think the sound of the wind blowing outside the garage spooks them.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

You have to remember as babies they can do something new almost every day. So when they learn to jump etc they are going to do it a lot! Like a baby that finally sits up and a new world is open because they can see SO much more, then they learn to roll around and see even more, then crawl and they once they walk sitting still and looking around no longer is enough. They can't go back, only forward.

Peeps are like this, only on an accelerated scale. They are so much fun to watch grow!


----------

